# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Драйверы и прошивки BIOS >  Сбивается время и биос на компе (не батарейка)

## goacher

Почему то стало постоянно сбиваться время ко компе, когда выключаешь сетевой фильтр, с новой бараейкой (заведомо рабочей) тоже самое.
Что может быть? как сделать чтобы не сбивалось время и биос?

----------

